# What farriers cover Kilbarchan?



## Star_Piper (15 March 2013)

When I move in a week's time, I'll be moving out of my current farrier' s area. I am wanting to use a farrier who is in the area quite often, so if a shoe is lost I am not stuck for too long without.

Pony is only shod in front, but there is some re-shaping going on after some bad work a while ago.  He isn't difficult to shoe (other then constantly trying to balance on 2 legs and wobbling) so I don't need to worry about whether the farrier is good with nervous horses and is willing to take longer than necessary.  Preferably not too expensive either, I currently pay £40 for fronts and a trim.

Who would you suggest?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (15 March 2013)

Steve Newman perhaps, I know he goes to kilbarchan.


----------



## Star_Piper (18 March 2013)

That name's familiar, that might be who I had when I was out that way before.  He was a good farrier, I'd be happy getting him again, thanks


----------



## Brightbay (18 March 2013)

Lee Christie used to do the others in our field.  I know he still does Lucyad's.

Steve does Ciara.


----------



## Beau jangles (18 March 2013)

Scott Davidson I'm sure he covers this area


----------

